# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  مشکل sprintf در eclipse

## sha.ma

سلام
من با eclipse برای STM32 برنامه می نویسم. تا حالا هم موفق بودم. حالا می خوام با UART ارسال اطلاعات کنم. با دستور sprintf یک string که متغیر نداره می‌تونم بسازم و جواب می‌ده. اما وقتی می‌خوام یک string که مثلا یک متغیر صحیح داره بسازم، eclipse خطا میده.

make: *** [IOUARTec.elf] Error 1
recipe for target 'IOUARTec.elf' failed
اگه کسی بتونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم.

----------

